# June 13th horse show



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

You'll do great. It seems like people forget the most important thing these days (smile)... have fun!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Lol, I'm going to a Gymkhana that day too so I'll definately send you luck, maybe we can both do good this time around 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AfterParty (Jun 4, 2010)

*You and Kalypso* *will do amazing , no doubt . I have a horse show the day before you ! Let me know how you made out , photos would be great too hehe *


----------



## NyHorseGal (Jan 10, 2009)

*June 13th Resultz*

I took Kalypso in the beginner rider divison. So i got a 5th in w/t a 6th in w/t/c and two first places in the two cross rail classes. 

I dont know why i got a 5th and a 6th in the flat classes. I did everything right.  

With my 2 blue ribbons, i got some nice cups and a gift certificate to the tack store. ) I also got a bag of horse treats(peppermint)and a stuffed horse. Its really cute!

I didnt get any pics from my camera because stupid me put in the broken disk in my camera. So the camera didnt work with the disk. But there was a person there taking pics for the show. She did take 3 pics of. Here is one of them.

My next show is July 11th. Its at the same barn.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

WHAT A GREAT JOB!!!

I wouldn't sweat the lower marks in the flat classes. It all depends on if they were equitation classes or something else like Hunters Under Saddle because if you were in anything but EQ, the judge was also basing on what horse they liked etc etc. Some judges also let their personal preferences get in the way so it could have also been a matter of that. I've seen many people get blues ALL the time and then they go to one show and that judge for some reason didn't like what they saw and they would get bottom of each class the whole show. It's disappointing as heck, but it can happen.

Just keep working at it, keep going, and keep having fun!! I envy you...I won't get to show Cin until probably next spring at the soonest...yikes I could just imagine us in a show ring now ha ha ha ha ha. We'd probably be dismissed after like 5 seconds ha ha!


----------

